# Welchen HDD-Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?



## Eldorado (12. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren von welchem Hersteller eure HDD ist. Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Würdet ihr diesen Hersteller wieder wählen, oder was stört euch an der Platte?


Ich habe seit nun mehr >5 Jahren eine WD mit 200 GB (damals unglaublich teuer) , diese wird mir nun langsam zu klein und die Angst das die auf einmal nicht mehr geht ist auch vorhanden. 
Bin mit WD sehr zufrieden, wenn auch die Lautstärke nicht ganz so gut ist.


----------



## theLamer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

WD (IDE) und Samsung (SATA)
Manchmal schmiert die SATA ab, ist aber nicht schlimm


----------



## Fabian (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

habe 2 Samsung,einmal eine alte Pata mit 80gt,und eine neue F1 mit 400Gb,die leider abgeraucht ist.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden gewesen mit den Platten,bis die 400gb sich mit einer Flamme verabschiedet hat.

Die alte 80Gb Pata Läuft noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Fransen (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe zwei Platten aus der F1 Serie von Samsung im PC.
Genauer 2xHD501HJ...

Beides super Platten, schnell und leise, so muss das sein.

Zum benchen liegt hier noch eine WD Raptor mit 30GB, auch sehr gut, nur nicht gerade leise...


----------



## p1t (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe 2 Western Digital Festplatten mit je 160GB (SATA). Diese laufen jetzt seit ca. 4 1/2 Jahren zuverlässig und ohne irgendwelche Probleme! Ich glaube meine nächste HDD wird wieder eine Western Digital.


----------



## utacat (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Bei mir werkeln:

-eine Maxtor (80 GB noch aus meinem Computer von 2003)
-zwei Samsung (200 GB seit über1 Jahr, 320 GB seit 2 Monaten)

Alle Platten laufen hervorragend und stabil. So werden wohl die nächsten Platten wieder von Samsung sein. Wie es zur Zeit mit Maxtor aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht haben hier einige User mit den neuen von Maxtor mehr Erfahrung.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Bei sitzen 2 Samsung Jeweils 250GB und eine Hitachi 160 GB


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich hab intern ne Samsung HD200HJ mit satten 200GB ,
und extern eine Western Digital. Ich bin mit beiden PLatten sehr zufrieden. Nur meine WD muss ich einschicken, die hab ist bei ner Lan zu warm geworden (lag in denken gehüllt auf sofa ) und mir ists erst zu spät aufgefallen.


MFG


----------



## Ariles79 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich verwende zwei WD Caviar Black.


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich besitze 2 Samsung Spinpoint F1 und bin völlig zufrieden mit ihnen. Was ich sonst noch so an Platten besitze muss ich mal schauen.

Eine ca. 15 Jahre alte IBM Platte mit 2GB besitze ich auchnoch und sie funktioniert immernoch. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Habe im moment 2 Samsung F1 verbaut, sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

WD, Samsung und Seagate. Bisher kaum Ausfaelle.


----------



## Hackslash (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

WD seit Jahren keine Probleme.

Maxtor = Shit 3 schrott....
Seagate = hab ich eine seit 7 Jahren ^^
Samsung kann ich nicht viel zu sagen die erste hab ich seit einem Monat und ist ne TB Platte siehe Sig.. < wird sich zeigen...

mfg


----------



## darkKO (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

3x Samsung...1x 500 GB, 1x 640 GB, 1x 750 GB...bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Spiele Rechner
2x WD 200GB SATA fast 4 Jahre alt
laufen bis heute ohne Probleme

Office Rechner vom Vadder
1x Maxtor 40GB IDE *fast 8 Jahre alt* und läuft immer noch
1x Maxtor 80GB IDE fast 3 Jahre alt und läuft ebenfalls ohne Probleme

Notebook
1x Seagate 2,5 Zoll 120GB. Seit einem Jahr im Dauereinsatz, bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

*IBM 80gb IDE* -> läuft noch heute bei einem Bekannten, ist aber nicht ganz leise, dafür genau so schnell wie die Jahre später gekaufte...
*Samsung SP1614C (160gb S-ATA)*->recht leise(fiept dauerhaft etwas, Zugriffe sind dagegen kaum bemerkbar), allerdings schon Modell Nummer 2(RMA lief ohne Probleme direkt über Samsung) und nicht gerade schnell wenn man sie mit ihrem aktuellen Kollegen vergleicht...
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250gb(single Platter) S-ATA*->knackt die 90 MB/s, ist ohne Zugriffe absolut unhörbar, klackert aber etwas beim Zugriff. Ausfallerscheinungen sind bis jetzt nicht zu beobachten.


----------



## Eldorado (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Habe auch noch 2 alte SCSI HDD von IBM (ein mal 3,4 GB und ein mal 8 GB) in verbindung mit einem K6-2 System. Diese sind schon über 10 Jahre alt und machen eine Krach der selbst Tote auferstehen lässt. Sind aber sehr schnell und gehen wohl selbst in weiteren 10 Jahren nicht hops...


----------



## Ecle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Irgendeine Samsung mit 160GB, läuft seit 5Jahren. Nun ist se Backup Festplatte.
Maxtor 80GB auch 5 Jahre. Ist nun an bekannten verkauft, läuft noch...
2x Seagate ST3250620AS. Die eine ist kaputt die andere Backup Festplatte.
Hatte ich früher mal im Raid0.
Dann hab ich noch ne ST3250410AS. Die ist nun auch Backup und war früher im Raid0 mit der 620AS.
Aktuell hab ich eine Samsung F1 1TB.


----------



## Keipi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Eine 640Gb Samsung F1 und bin sehr zufrieden damit kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Philster91 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Bis jetzt immer nur Seagate-Platten gehabt. Im Moment 2x Seagate Barracdua 500GB. Noch nie Probleme gehabt und sehr zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Nuklon (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

5 Mal Samsung
die 250 GB IDE seit drei/vier Jahren als Betriebssystemdingsbums
Der Rest als Backup/Datenspeicherung. 
 4 F1 alles bisher ohne ausfälle(zum Glück)
2x HD501LJ seit 2 Jahren
1x HD753LJ seit einem Jahr
1x HD103UJ seit nem halben Jahr
Also ich bin sehr zufrieden(Im Prinzip aber auch unzufrieden da die Absicherung bisher sinnlos war/ist)


----------



## Eyezz_Only (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Hatte bisher nur Samsung-Platten im Sys. Auf Zweitrechner noch WD, Seagate und Maxtor, also bunt gemischt

Die Samsungs waren 80,120,160,250 GB-Versionen. Waren wohl insgesamt 10 Stück in 5 Jahren. Die 250ger is wohl die letzte Platte von Samsung in meinem Sys, da die anderen immer wieder abschmieren, Bei der IDE 160 GB war es im November schon das 6. Mal, wollte sie auch nicht mehr umtauschen...Nase voll...Immer bekomm ich ne Neue aber die Daten sind trotzdem weg. Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum das bei mir so häufig passiert, aber das war bisher nur bei den Samsung-Platten so...Alle anderen liefen perfekt. Damals war ich Samsung-Fan. Mittlerweile geht mir der niedrige Preis am Aaa^^ vorbei. Was nützt das schon, wenn ich meine Videos vom Camcorder für immer verliere, grade sowas wie Urlaubsvideos u.a.

Habe mittlerweile nur noch WD im System und bisher keine Ausfälle o.Ä.
Hoffentlich bekomm ich da nich auch nur Montagsplatten^^

Findet sich noch so ein Pechvogel, der so ein "Glück" mit Samsung-Platten hatte?


----------



## Cornholio (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe 2 Samsung-Festplatten (2x HD160JJ) mit SATA-Anschluss in meinem Rechenknecht verbaut. Vorher hatte ich eine Maxtor-Festplatte mit 40GB und IDE-Anschluss.


----------



## PitBull (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

1x Seagate 250GB Wunderbar
1x Samsung 400GB Etwas laut
1x Maxtor 160GB sehr Laut
1xSeagate 500GB Extern in meiner Iomega Screenplay Multimedia HDD 3 Meter entfernt ^^


----------



## Lee (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Meine alte 160er WD ist mir nach nem halben Jahr abgeraucht= Erst mal kein WD mehr...

Meine Samsung 160er ist mir ebenfalls nach nem halben Jahr abgeraucht...

Momentan werkelt noch eine Samsung bei mir... Wird wahrscheinlich jedoch nicht mehr lange leben...


----------



## Max_Power (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe zwei Samsung 320 GB (HD322HJ) in meinem Rechner; leise, zuverlässig und schnell.
@ Lee
Was machst du mit deinen Festplatten? Die sollten doch eigentlich etwas länger halten?


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

seagate 2*250gb, keine probleme, leise.


----------



## Lee (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*



Max_Power schrieb:


> @ Lee
> Was machst du mit deinen Festplatten? Die sollten doch eigentlich etwas länger halten?



Nichts besonderes, nur habe ich allgemein kein Glück in solchen Dingen...

Mir sind zum Beispiel auch in einem halben Jahr 2 Brenner gestorben, obwohl ich sie fast nie benutzt habe...


----------



## CeresPK (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

meine Interne ist ne Samsung HD501LJ und bin sehr zufrieden damit, würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Meine Externe ist nen WD MyBook Essential II mit 500GB auf die trifft das gleiche zu.

vor diesen beiden hatte ich noch ne etwas ältere WD mit 80GB die war auch richtig gut verrichetet immer noch ihren Dienst im Rechner von Vater

also was HDDs angeht hatte ich bisher viel Glück muss ich sagen


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Auch 2x Seagate im Raid 0.

Sehr zufrieden.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Im Lan-Rechner eine Barracuda von Seagate und im Hauptrechner eine Western Digital Caviar Blue beste,schnellste und leiseste die ich je hatte.
Ins Notebook habe ich eine größere verpflanzt ebenfalls von WD eine Scorpio.

Und auch in meiner Playstation 3 werkelt eine WD.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Habe
80Gb Samsung IDE,
160Gb Seagate SATA
200Gb Seagate SATA u.
250Gb Samsung IDE

 vor 2 Monate is mir meine 120Gb Maxtor IDE abgekratzt.....lies sich nit mehr formatieren wedermit PQ Magic noch mit DOS


----------



## Wolf2660 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Moin,

hab zwei Seagate´s am laufen eine Barracuda 7200.10 mit 250GB und eine Barracuda 7200.7 mit 160GB. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die 160er macht langsam Geräusche und wird bald einer 640 weichen müßen zur Sicherheit.

MfG

€: Achso die 250er is Sata II und die 160er Sata I.


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

2 HDD von SAMSUNG, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

hab ne Samsung Sinpoint T166 HD 252KJ mit 250 GB drin, Puffergröße:16 MB, Spindelgeschwindigkeit 7.200 rpm, die festplatte ist zuverlässig und schön leise 

MFG


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Western Digital und Samsung sind Top in der Qualität und im Preis.


----------



## Geroc (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

ich hab eine seagate und hatte eine samsung also die seagate ist top und die samsung naja....  aber die seagate is toll


----------



## Cattivo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe momentan eine alte 80GB Maxtor und eine alte 40GB Western Digital in meinem Rechner verbaut. Beides sind IDE Modelle, die seit Jahren reibungslos ihren Dienst verrichten.

Die Maxtor ist 2002 gekauft worden, hatte anfängliche Startschwierigkeiten (was aber auch an mir lag), doch als ich sie dann ans laufen bekam, schnurrte sie wie ein Kätzchen.

Die WD ist noch ein wenig älter, schätzungsweise gekauft Ende der 1990er Jahre - diese funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos! Hatte davor schonmal eine WD, die jetzt im Zweitrechner meines Vater schlummert und auch im Jahre 13 nach ihrem Kauf noch immer ihre Dienste verrichtet. Daher werde ich wohl beim nächsten Kauf wieder zu einer Western Digital greifen, da mir Langlebigkeit sehr wichtig ist.

Eine Seagate hatte ich auch schon verbaut; diese läuft ebenfalls im Zweitrechner meines Vaters noch immer ohne Problem - und das, obwohl sie schon fast 15 Jahre alt ist. Daher kann ich über Seagate als HDD-Hersteller ebenfalls nicht klagen.


----------



## HTS (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Bisher habe ich immer auf Samsung geschworen, aber zur Zeit komme ich da etwas ins Zweifeln und werde wohl mal wieder zu Seagate oder WD greifen.

Ursache: Eine meiner beiden 750er zickt rum.. zunächst ist Windows regelmäßig abgestürzt, wenn ich Daten draufkopiert habe (unregelmäßig, aber bei größeren Kopiervorgängen, war der Absturz garantiert).
Auch das komplette Löschen der Platte mit SafeErase erzeugte einen Absturz.
Dann habe ich eher aus Zufall das SATA-Kabel gewechselt.
Auf einmal war alles OK. Große Dateien oder viele kleine Dateien ließen sich problemlos kopieren, ich konnte die Platte bis ans Limit füllen. Die Freude war groß 
Gestern dann die Ernüchterung: Den kompletten iTunes-Ordner auf die Platte gesichert, nach wenigen Minuten wieder der übliche Absturz


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich hab ne alte 80 GB Maxtor, die in meinem Rechner seit 2 1/2 Jahren werkelt, aber schon gebraucht war. Sie ist zwar nicht die schnellste, aber laut S.M.A.R.T immernoch 100% und bisher nie ein Prob^^ Das nenn ich Qualität.
Dazu seit drei Monaten ne Samsung HD322HJ mit 320GB. Frisch ausgepackt und bei S.M.A.R.T bloß 95%. Und die war Neuware. Hab ja zwei Jahre Garantie, muss ich also irgendwann ma tauschen lassen^^


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Im Backupserver stecken sieben ca. 3-6 Jahre alte WD 80 GB (IDE) sowie eine knapp 9 (!) Jahre alte 10 GB IBM (IDE, als Systemplatte).

Auf dem Datenserver liegen ebenfalls sechs ca. 6 Jahre alte, kaputte, Maxtor Platten mit 60-80 GB ... daher nie wieder Maxtor.

Im Spielerechner steckt eine Samsung mit 500 GB.

Der Arbeitsrechner hat eine 250 GB Samsung (Sata) für Win, Programme, Ablagen und einige Spiele. Zusätzlich eine Samsung mit 1000 GB für Videobearbeitung und eine 320 GB, ebenfalls von Samsung, als Sicherungsablage im Wechselramen.

Demnächst kommt noch ein Raidserver (Netzwerkablage) hinzu, in dem eine 160 GB Sata (Win und Systeminterne Sicherung für die Systempartition) sowie zwei 1000 GB Samsung als Raid1 laufen.


----------



## Wolf2660 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hab ne alte 80 GB Maxtor, die in meinem Rechner seit 2 1/2 Jahren werkelt, aber schon gebraucht war. Sie ist zwar nicht die schnellste, aber laut S.M.A.R.T immernoch 100% und bisher nie ein Prob^^ Das nenn ich Qualität.
> Dazu seit drei Monaten ne Samsung HD322HJ mit 320GB. Frisch ausgepackt und bei S.M.A.R.T bloß 95%. Und die war Neuware. Hab ja zwei Jahre Garantie, muss ich also irgendwann ma tauschen lassen^^



Seit wann geben *S.M.A.R.T.* werte 90% und so an ? Welches Programm hast du? Bei S.M.A.R.Twerten kenn ich nur OKAY.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Speedfan gibt afaik Prozente an, allerdings müssen die nicht immer stimmen.


----------



## Wolf2660 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Speedfan gibt afaik Prozente an, allerdings müssen die nicht immer stimmen.



Ach das Zeug, Fitness und Leistung. Formatier mal die HD richtig und die Balken schnallen von 40% wieder auf 100%. Lug und Betrug aber Hauptsache ein Balken.


----------



## EGThunder (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe seit knapp 1,5 Jahren nur WD Festplatten, davor hatte ich auch schon Seagate, Samsung, IBM usw...

Mit meinen WD Festplatten bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden. Die Raptor hat eine super Leistung ist aber zu laut. Die beiden Caviar Blue und die eine Caviar Green sind sehr gut Festplatten. Sie sind schnell aber trotzdem leise.

Leider ist mit erst diese Woche eine WD mit 250GB kaputt gegangen. Sie hat von heute auf morgen ihren Geist aufgegeben. Das war auch noch ausgerechnet meine Daten Festplatte.

Ich kann WD ansonsten uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da auch der Preis stimmt.

EG


----------



## Homie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

WD und Samsung. 
Meine Samsung F1 320 GB Raid Edition hat im Raid 0 nach ca. 3 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben. Hab`s mit HD Tune und dem Samsung Analyse Toll gecheckt und keine Fehler gefunden. 
Trotzdem lies sich auf der kaputten Platte nicht mehr Windows 100% ig fehlerfrei installieren ->ständige Abstürze. Am Kabel lag es nicht. Jemand anderes hatte das selbe Problem wie ich, bloß bei ihm ging die Platte nach dem ertsen Crash wieder ohne Probleme. Kann man die Platte dann ohne Stress zu bekommen auf Garantie zurückschicken, da eben kein Analyseprogramm einen Fehler anzeigt ?
3 Monate davor ist mir auch eine Samsung (SP2514N) "kaputt" gegangen. HD-Tune und das Samsung Analysprogramm zeigen beide auch Sektorenfehler an. Laufen tut sie noch ohne Probleme.
Auf WD bin ich erst vor 3 Monaten umgestiegen. Ich hatte sonst immer Samsung, aber ich vertraue momentan mehr auf WD was Datensicherheit angeht.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, was für verschiedene Probleme die Leute haben 

Bei einigen gehen nur Samsung kaputt, bei einigen nur WDs und bei mir überlebt keine Maxtor länger als 1 Jahr...


----------



## Kaktus (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

In den letzten 15 Jahren hatte ich sehr sehr viele Festplatten. Natürlich habich auch als ehemaliger PC-Techniker einiges mitbekommen und am Ende... naja... jeder Hersteller hat so seine Macken.

In sachen Qualität ist mir persönlich bisher WD am schlechtesten aufgefallen. Samsung fängt nicht selten an irgendwwann zu klackern und stark zu vibrieren. Die gehen zwar dann nicht kaputt, aber es nervt einfach. Maxtor ist mittlerweile eh Seagate und eher die billig sparte da greift man lieber gleich zu einer vollwertigen Seagate. Die Marke mit der ich am wenigsten Probleme hatte. Hitachi war bisher immer recht gut, jedoch hatte ich hier Zeitweise Probleme mit diversen Controllern. Eigentlich seltsam. 

Man muss bei diesen Aussagen auch bedenken das diese Aussage auf Platten zutrifft die schon länger als 1-2 Jahre auf dem Markt sind. Zu allen jetzigen Platten kann man kaum etwas sagen da einfach die Langzeiterfahrung fehlt. 
Ich selbst würde aufgrund einer Erfahrung immer eher zu einer Seagate greifen und hier die etwas schlechtere Performance in kauf nehmen. Allerdings stört mich hier schon wieder das die Garantiezeit auf 3 Jahre verkürzt wurde. Spricht wiederum etwas gegen Seagate. 

Also meine Favouriten nach Rangliste.

1. Seagate
2. Hitachi (auch wenn sie nicht grade flott sind)
3. Samsung
4. Maxtor
5. Western Digital


----------



## Homie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

15 Jahre ist ne Menge Erfahrung. Dein Post hat mich meine Meinung über Datensicherheit in Verbindung mit Western Digital nochmal zum Überdenken angeregt. Was meinst Du mit Qualität bei WD ? Totalausfälle oder nur Klackern und Vibrationen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## EGThunder (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*



Homie schrieb:


> 15 Jahre ist ne Menge Erfahrung. Dein Post hat mich meine Meinung über Datensicherheit in Verbindung mit Western Digital nochmal zum Überdenken angeregt. Was meinst Du mit Qualität bei WD ? Totalausfälle oder nur Klackern und Vibrationen. Danke für die Info.



Das ist eine Meinung von einem User.  Deswegen würde ich WD nicht gleich als schlecht bewerten bzw. irgendetwas überdenken.

EG


----------



## Kaktus (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*



Homie schrieb:


> 15 Jahre ist ne Menge Erfahrung. Dein Post hat mich meine Meinung über Datensicherheit in Verbindung mit Western Digital nochmal zum Überdenken angeregt. Was meinst Du mit Qualität bei WD ? Totalausfälle oder nur Klackern und Vibrationen. Danke für die Info.



Zumindest bei den älteren Modellen hatte ich häufiger total ausfälle. Bei den neuen, derzeitigen Modellen kann ich natürlich nichts zu sagen. Wobei mir hier bisher nur die normale Ausfallquote bekannt wäre (ca. 1-2% wie bei allen Herstellern).
Kann gut sein das bei den neuen Modellen die WD Platten besser sind. Aber ein alter Hase kauft natürlich immer das womit er die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat, nur kann man bei festplatten nie 100% sagen das eine neue Serie wirklich Top ist. Wie auch.  Ein Risiko bleibt immer. Kann gut sein das aktuelle Seagate Platten völliger MIst sind und nächstes Jahr einige ausfallen, kann sein das Hitachi plötzlich absolut Top ist oder Samsung.


----------



## Homie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Bei Mindfactory war die Reklamationsquote bei den neuen WD am niedrigsten. Stand vor ein paar Monaten in der PCGH. Von daher habe ich mir zur Datensicherung WD bestellt. Außerdem wollte ich mal weg von Samsung und was neues ausprobieren. Meine damaligen 4 Spinpoint 2514N haben alle starke Vibrationen gehabt. Wobei die Stärken der verschiedenen Platten von leicht nervend bis absolut unertragbar gingen. Meine WD vibriert auch, obwohl sie als leise angepriesen wurde.


----------



## EGThunder (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Na dann entkoppel doch die HDD oder hast du das schon gemacht?

EG


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Seagate eine Pata mit 80 gb,sowie eine 250 Sata,dann noch eine kaputte IBM,mit kp wie viel Speicherplatz ,ist uralt das Teil
und noch eine 80 gb WD Sata


----------



## Uziflator (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Bei kommt bald noch eine 1TB Paltte rein weiß nur nich ob jetz Samsung oder Seagate.


----------



## Homie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

@EGT Thunder
Aber sicher Dicker. Ich hasse diese Vibrationsgeräusche.


----------



## neu-der-zweite (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit meinen HDD gehabt. Noch keinen Ausfall. 

Benutze 2x 250GB WD im Erstrechner, so wie ein 20 und eine 12 GB IDE von Seagate in meinem Win 98SE Rechner. Neu habe ich in meinem Multimedia PC eine F1 1TB.
Da ich noch keine Ausfälle hatte bin ich mit allen zufrieden. Von der Lautstärke her sind alle in etwa gleich.


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Mir is mal ne 80GB WD abgeschmiert ansonsten auch nie ausfälle, Hab noch ne 40 GB WD von ahh 2000 läuft immernoch.


----------



## grubsnek (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich hatte schon Festplatten von Maxtor, Western Digital und Samsung

Mit Western und Samsung habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht:
Die 120GB Platte von WD arbeitet jetzt schon seit ca. 6 Jahren leise und zuverlässig.
Auch die Samsungs sind schnell, leise und bisher ohne Ausfall.

Die Maxtor waren nicht ganz so zuverlässig. Da ist mir eine 80er mehrmals kaputt gegangen. Außerdem waren sie auch ziemlich laut. 
Ist aber auch schon ne lange Zeit her


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

ich hab seit über einem Jahr ne Seagate mit 160Gb, läuft immer, noch nie Ausfälle 
vorher hatte ich mal ne 3Gb Maxtor Platte, auf der war mein erstes XP , und ein Paar Western Digital Platten mit 3-5Gb würden heute noch laufen wenn ich sie nicht zerstört hätte , sonst liegt noch ne Fujitsu platte mit 8Gb rum auf der hab ich auch nochn paar Daten


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

1x samsung 250GB 8MB cachw
1x maxtor 500GB 16MB cache


die muss ich erstmal voll kriegen.



gruss,ben


----------



## HollomaN (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

im großen rechner hab ich : 
3x Samsung HD501LJ
1x Samsung SP2514N

und im HTPC: 
2x Samsung HD103UJ SpinPoint F1

also wie ihr seht bin ich ein fan von samsung festplatten. preis-leistungs-mäßig das beste.


----------



## roga01 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

ich hab eine 250GB Samsung und eine 500GB Seagate.
Ich bin bis jetzt eigendlich zufrieden, hatte noch keine Ausfälle.


----------



## el barto (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

320GB F1 Samsung und eine 500GB auch von Samsung... nie Probleme gehabt. 
Hab auch in anderen PCs schon viele Samsungs verbaut und noch nie einen defekt.

mfg el barto


----------



## Darkside (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Hab seit jahren nur Seagate verbaut und keine Probleme

1x 120GB meine älteste Seagate iss etwas laut geworden aber läuft noch, allerdings im zweit PC

1x 160GB leise schnell musste aber trotzdem einer neuen weichen.

1x 320GB single patter iss sau leise und geht ab wie hupe.

dann hab ich noch zwei alte Maxtor 1x IDE 80GB und 1x Sata 120GB von 2003 beide sind unerträglich laut aber laufen noch. Die IDE ist sogar um einiges schneller als die Sata.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Samsung. 

Im Notebook eine 2,5er mit 67,4GiB.
Im Desktop eine 3,5er mit 320GB. 

Bin zufrieden, auch wenn die 2,5er mir bisschen zu laut ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Hab diverse Hersteller:

Im Hauptrechner 3x Samsung
Im Backuprechner: 3x Maxtor, 2x Samsung
HTPC 1x Samsung

Was ich mir nie wieder kaufen werde ist IBM/Hitachi und Maxtor. IBM ist nach 2 Jahren abgeschmiert. Die restlichen Maxtor laufen grad noch so.


----------



## Player007 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Hab seit ca. 6 Jahren nur Seagate verbaut und bin total zufrieden 
In meinem externen Gehäuse arbeitet seit kurzem eine Samsung, läuft auch noch gut 

Gruß


----------



## XMX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

bei mir läuft eine Maxtor 30GB
funktioniert seit etwa 5 Jahren ohne rpobleme glaub ich


----------



## Eldorado (31. Dezember 2008)

*Vorläufige Zusammenfasung*

Habe mal die bisher hier aufgelisteten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Meine Zusammenfassung ist grob und wenn eine Aussage nicht konkret genug war wurde diese nicht berücksichtigt!

Zu WD gibt es 19 positive und 2 negative Äußerungen.
Zu Seagate sind es 19 positive und keine negative,
und bei Samsung sind es 20 positive und ganze 6 negative Äußerungen.
Alles anderen Hersteller (IBM und Co) haben 9 positive und 5 negative Bewertungen erhalten.

Auffällig ist die Zufriedenheit mit den Seagate Platten.


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Also, ich habe 2 Samsung Platten, einmal ne  750GB F1, und ne HD321KJ 320GB.

Beides Super platten, sehr leise, und dazu auch noch ziemlich schnell !

Wenn ich neue Platten brauche, dann werde ich nur noch Samsung kaufen !

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich vertraue ganz auf samsung 

1x Samsung HD501LJ
1x Samsung HD753LJ
1x Samsung HD103UJ (2te gestern bestellt  )
1x Samsung HM160HI (als 2,5" externen begleiter)

Bin hoch zu frieden mit den Samsung platten, schnell, leise und zuverlässig!

in meinem LAN Rechner werkelt noch eine 200GB Maxtor und in meinem CoD server eine 20GB Maxtor. Die haben mich auch nie im stich gelassen, sind aber sehr laut -.-


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

1. Samsung , sehr sehr zufrieden , läuft wirklich schon fast 3 Jahre ohne Prob´s

2.Western Digital , naja nich so der Hit die Platten , schon paar mal Prob´s mit gehabt !

Mfg Micha


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

hallo,

1x samsung 250GB 8MB cache
1x maxtor 500GB 32MB cache
1x toshiba 80GB usb mit der hab ich grad nen riesiges problem.
hier der link dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-speichermedien/35741-usb-festplatten-problem.html


gruss,ben


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

1x WD mit 80 gb hrhr  Die ist nach Jahrelangen dienst in die ewigen            
                       Speichergründe eingegangen... ist vllt. 12 Jahre alt
1x Samsung F1 1tb bin voll zufrieden!
1x Hitachi 500gb bin auch voll zufrieden!
(1xWD 1tb extern und 1x Freedome 500gb extern)
Also ich bin mit allen Platten zufrieden und das die WD nun mal ausgedient hat... normal
Kann ich eigentlich die Daten wiederherstellen lassen? Oder sind die endgültig weg?


----------



## CeresPK (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

12 Jahre und 80GB
kann ich mir grade nicht wirklich vorstellen.
wir hatten in unserem Rechner von 2000 ne 20GB drinne (läuft immer noch ganz gut ) und die war damals eig schon relativ groß


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich hab seit längerem ne Seagate ST3250410AS drinnen und kann mich in Punkto Lautstärke und Leistung nicht beklagen!!! Mit meiner Samsung P80 hab ich allerdings sehr grosse schwierigkeiten gehabt!! 3 mal ausgetauscht!!


MFG


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

@Cerespk91: Doch war so vllt. warns auch blos 10 Jahre... Wir hatten die damals von meinen Onkel der in ner Serverfirma Arbeitet bekommen...Naja glaube das war auch das beste/teuerste an den Rechner damals xD


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Achso wenn die aus nem Server ist kann ich das natürlich nachvollziehen


----------



## schub97 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

hab eine von excelstor.eine:J8160S mit 160GB.bin sehr zufrieden.machmal ein bisschen lahm aber sonst alles ok.


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe eine Samsung SP2504C. Die ist aber leider, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, gestorben. Meine neuen Platten sind zwei HD161HJ, ebenfalls von Samsung, welche im RAID 0 laufen sollen. Dann habe ich noch eine 40 GB Deathstar von IBM und eine WD 1200 von Western Digital. 
Der Rest sind uralte 8 und 5 GB Platten, welche kein Mensch mehr braucht.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

2 Seagate Barracuda Platten, eine mit 250 Gb und die andere mit 500 Gb. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden und werde mir auch nie wieder etwas anderes kaufen.


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

ich hab eine hitachi mit 400gb(war beim kauf schon drin) und eine wd caviar mit 500gb. die hitachi macht manchmal n bisschen komische geräusche, aber mit der wd bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

3x Samsung F1 1tb
2x Samsung 500gb
2x Samsung 400gb

Laufen alle Super. Keine Probleme. Was soll man da mehr zu sagen


----------



## Eldorado (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Habe mir noch eine neue Platte geholt und es wurde nach viel Studieren eine WD Caviar Green 640GB. Die Platte ist im Vergleich zu meiner alten nicht zu hören und hat eine ausreichende Leistung. Kann ich jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Eru123 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich hab 2 Seagate und bin sehr Zufrieden eine mit 360gb und die andere 750gb

Seagate ST3360832AS    34 °C  (93 °F)
Seagate ST3750330AS    33 °C  (91 °F)


Temperaturen sind ok denk ich


----------



## push@max (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich habe bereits seid Jahren zwei Samsung 200GB Platten im RAID 0 laufen und bislang keine Probleme gehabt.

Seid Weihnachten habe ich eine WD 1TB Green Power und die läuft auch ohne Probleme und mit der Performance bin ich auch zufrieden.


----------



## Falcon (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Aktuell zwei Seagate Barracuda im Raid0 als Systemplatte, eine Maxtor als Datenspeicher im externen Gehäuse und ganz neu eine WD Extern für Backups.
Zur WD kann ich noch nich viel sagen, zumal es meine erste WD ist. Aber Seagate und Maxtor kann ich jeder wieder empfehlen (Die Maxtor ist noch ein älteres Modell, dass lange vor der Fusionierung mit Seagate gebaut wurde)

In anderen Rechnern im Einsatz sind ausserdem noch Hitachi und IBM Platten, kann/konnte ich auch sehr empfehlen.

Nur mit Samsung hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Nie wieder.


----------



## Luschez (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Also ich hab vor 6 Monaten eine WD Caviar Black 500 gekauft und muss sagen---- sau schnell und leise. 

Habe schon immer WD (auch Raptoren) und hatte NIE probleme.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Immer Samsung gehabt immer zufrieden gewesen damit.


----------



## RSX (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

WD Caviar Black 500GB

Zufrieden bis jetzt...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

also ich hab hauptsächlich samsung hdd's und bisher noch keine probleme. seagate hab ich auch 2 die sind net so ganz der renner^^. hitachi .. da gingen die ersten sektoren nach 3 tagen zu bruch und wd läuft seit wochen/monaten/jahren  xD


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

Ich nutze eine Western Digital. Bin absolut zufrieden, hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

hab 4x Samsung, und von Arbeit weiß ich, das Samsung definitiv die leistesten Platten hat. Auch werden sie nicht wirklich warm, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher HDD- Hersteller habt ihr? Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?*

weiß eigentlich einer von euch, wie heit die 2,5Zoll platten von Hitachi, Samsung und WD werden? Habe gehört, die von WD sollen relativ warm werden.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2009)

WD hat afaik ein paar 2,5" Platten mit 7200RPM, die werden natürlich wärmer als die 5400RPM Modelle der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Empath (14. November 2009)

hatte bisher alle Hersteller durch... von Hitachi über Maxtor bis Seagate. ABer zur Zeit kommt bei mir nichts anders als eine Caviar Black von WD. Die Dinge sind lautlos, haben keine Vibrationen und sind mit 130mb/s Schreiben und Lesen und unter 10 Ms Zugriffszeit, die schnellsten HDDs (EIDE-SATA) auf dem Markt


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. November 2009)

Empath schrieb:


> ABer zur Zeit kommt bei mir nichts anders als eine Caviar Black von WD. Die Dinge sind lautlos, haben keine Vibrationen



Ich lach mich tot

Die teile sind die absoluten Vibrationsmaschinen, leise ist was anderes

Gut mein Gehäuse(Thermaltake Shark) war nicht das allerbeste, aber das hat gescheppert ohne ende mit der WD Caviar Blue, jetzt hab ich ne F3 von Samsung und nix hat mehr gescheppert.
Bin aber Gehäusemäßig trotzdem auf ein Lian Li umgestiegen.
Schnell sind die WD platten zwar, das steht außer Frage, aber definitiv nur mit einer Festplattenentkopplung einigermaßen erträglich.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. November 2009)

Also Caviar Black sind durchaus kleine Geräuschmaschinen - aber wenn man das Problem löst (Entkoppeln / Dämmen), dann sind sie ein Traum.


----------



## Luschez (15. November 2009)

Also ich hab die WD 500 Black in nem Soprano drin und muss sagen ,da hörst du wenig. OK gut hatte auch vorher 2 alte Raptoren drine und DIE haben mal richtig lärm gamacht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. November 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Also Caviar Black sind durchaus kleine Geräuschmaschinen - aber wenn man das Problem löst (Entkoppeln / Dämmen), dann sind sie ein Traum.



Das Problem in dem Thermaltake war halt, dass die ihre eigenes Montagesystem haben, da ist nichts mit schrauben leider 
Hab mir dann zwar den Alpenfön Rodler gekauft, ein geiles teil^^ aber dank dem schnellschlußsystem, wo der rodler befestigt war (anderst ging es nicht) hat dann der ganze rodler vibriert und somit auch das gehäuse wieder
War echt ätzend und bei 7200 umdrehung solche extreme vibration ist schon abartig....

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2009)

Ich hab meine Samsung HD250HJ und bin sehr glücklich damit.
Werde wohl aber nächstes Jahr mal auf was grösseres umsteigen, falls es engwerden sollte.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. November 2009)

Ich habe:

2x Samsung Spinpoints T166 320 GB-> Top zufrieden
3x Samsung Spinpoint F1 verschiedene Größen-> absoluter Schrott...
1x WD Caviar Black 640 GB-> 
1x irgendeine ältere WD SATA Platte, RE3 mit 320 GB -> macht auch keine Probleme
1x uralte Maxtor irgendwas 40 GB IDE Platte -> läuft seit 6 Jahren ohne Fehler.
Und dann noch diverse andere 2,5" HDDs aus Notebooks, sind meist von Seagate und laufen auch ohne Probs.


----------



## RedBrain (15. November 2009)

Mein WD5000AAKS läuft problemlos. Diese Hersteller ist TOP, was an Qualität geht. 

Vorherige Festplatten:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 640GB -> Neuware, trotzdem defekt. 
Hitachi 160GB IDE -> Top, und Fehlerfrei. wurde leider an mein bekannte Kollege geschenkt.
Samsung 40GB IDE -> Top. Fehlerfrei


----------



## snapstar123 (15. November 2009)

Habe zur Zeit eine Samsung Spinpoint 500GB und bin sehr zu frieden.
Habe sie schon über 1 Jahr und HD Tune zeigt mir noch keinerlei Fehler ansonsten hatte ich auch nur Platten von Samsung und bin sehr zu frieden.
Die Lese-und Schreibraten sowie zugriffszeiten sind in Ordnung durchschnitt halt aber zu frieden.
Hatte damas nur eine 250GB die gleich defekt wahr habe sie aber sofort ersetzt bekommen wahr wahrscheinlich ein Transportschaden anders konnte ich mir das nicht erklären , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## herethic (15. November 2009)

Hab ne  Barracuda 7200.12 750GB (ST3750528AS) von Seagate.Kann mich nicht beschweren auch wenn bei meinchen Spielen so komische "qwiegs"-Geräuse gibt.Ausserdem hätte ich vllt. ne 500 GB von Samsung kaufen sollen,brauch doch keine 750 GB.


----------



## Atel79 (15. November 2009)

Ich benutze seit jahren  samsung und hatte noch keine defekte zur seit benutze ich eine samsung f1 1000Gb und eine samsung f1 500Gb + Exelstore 250 GB extern


----------



## Pommes (15. November 2009)

Corsair


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

Hab ne HD250HJ drin die jetzt so langsam Probleme macht, nach 2 Jahren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. November 2009)

Ich hab eine Samsung HD154UI mit Windows 7 im PC und eine Samsung HD154UI mit Vista im Schrank, 80 € für 1,5 TB ist wirklich gut und funktioniert


----------



## AMD64X2-User (15. November 2009)

Ich hab ne Seagate ST3250410AS mit 250GB und bin super zufrieden damit!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (15. November 2009)

Zwei WD 500GB Caviar Green -> absolut geräuschlos ohne Entkopplung oder Dämmung


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. November 2009)

Momentan werkelt wieder ne Seagate ST3250318AS mit 250GB in meinem Spiele-PC, ein Traum wär natürlich eine Corsair SSD.


Mfg


----------



## Momchilo (15. November 2009)

Habe eine Samsung HD642JJ und bin damit shr zufrieden. Sehr leise für die Geschwindigkeit für damalige Verhältnisse.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2009)

Habe eine von Seagate und bin einfach nur zufrieden


----------



## empy (15. November 2009)

Bis jetzt jede einzeln gekaufte Platte von Samsung, guter Preis recht leise und angemessen schnell. Bin mal gespannt, was die F3 liefert, die ich bestellt hab, bis jetzt hab ich nur die halbe Datendichte.


----------



## Sk8orDie (16. November 2009)

ich hab ne S-ATA Samsung F1 500GB  die is sau leise und schnell


----------



## skdiggy (16. November 2009)

hab eine platte von samsung mit 320gb.ist sehr leise .


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

Meine Hauptfestplatte ist 'ne Raptor von Western Digital, die fünf anderen sind von Hitachi.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Platten, alle relativ leise und schnell - auch wenn mir die Raptor einen Tick zu laut ist. Nur gut dass ich die in einem Gummirahmen im 5,25-Zoll-Käfig eingebaut habe.


----------



## timbola (17. November 2009)

1x Hitachi 160GB
1x Samsung 160GB
1x Samsung HD501LJ 500GB

Eigentlich bin ich mit allen Platten zufrieden, noch nie einen Ausfall oder Datenverlust, mit ist nur leider die Hitachi vorallem beim Lesen/Schreiben zu laut.

ach da fällt mir ein, ich habe noch ne alte 3,5" WD Caviar 102AA mit 10GB. Die läuft auch noch wunderbar und ist auch noch im Betrieb.


----------



## Feuerreiter (18. November 2009)

Ich habe eine Seagate-Festplatte (Barracuda 7200.12, 500GB) und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr, würde Seagate auch wieder weiterempfehlen. habe mittlerweile auch noch eine 2,5" externe HDD und eine externe 3,5" HDD von Seagate  .

Und eine 8 Jahre alte Maxtor-Festplatte, die funktioniert auch immer noch. War in meinem *alten* Computer drin. Habe den mal wieder mit Windows 7 befeuert (  ) dun habe die Temperatur von der Festplatte ausgelesen. 45° ohne irgendwelche Zugriffe... Sodann habe ich den PC mal geöffnet und geguckt... hmm, wieso wird die denn so warm? Ahh, da war ja der Fehler: Eine mindestens 4cm hohe Staubschicht hatte sich auf der Festplatte angesammelt  .


Ich hatte auch mal ne Samsung, aber die ist mir schnell abgeschmiert. Und seitdem habe ich keine mehr gekauft...


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

Also leg ich mal los mit meinen Erfahrungen:

- Seagate:
Meine 1. Platte war eine Seagate mit 160GB. Die war ziemlich gut und lief bis zum Verkauf 
Meine 2. Platte hab ich mir erst vor einer Woche gekauft. Ne 2,5" externe. Bis jetzt alles TipTop, aber das sagt bis jetzt ja nichts.

- Maxtor
Hab ich bis jetzt 2 externe Festplatten gehabt und beide hatten nen Headcrash! Warum auch immer? Garantie hatte ich keine mehr drauf. Naja Maxtor kommt mir nicht mehr in die Nähe

- Samsung
Hab ihc seit nem halben Jahr ne 500GB Platte im Einsatz. Läuft schnell und ist auch extrem Leise im gegensatz zu den Maxtor Festplatten.


----------



## majorguns (18. November 2009)

2x WD Caviar Black 1 TB und 1x WD Caviar 500 GB bin sehr zufrieden, es stört mich nichts dran


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. November 2009)

Ich habe Seagate 7200.12 und Samsung F1.. beide Top.. Die Seagate ist bei den Zugriffszeiten etwas flotter, adfür etwas lauter und bei den Transferaten ist sie sehr unkonstant. 

Die F1 ist sehr konstant und leise. Eigentlich tendiere ich eher zu Samsung was die Qualität angeht.


----------



## UnnerveD (19. November 2009)

Angefangen hat alles mit einer 40GB IDE von Seagate, dann eine 80 GB IDE von Seagate, eine 80GB SATA von Samsung (Die ist vor 2 Wochen kaputt gegangen, hatte 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel), eine 160GB Maxtor / 320GB Maxtor.

Zur Zeit:
Samsung F1 750 GB Datenspeicher (extern)
Samsung F3 500 GB Systemplatte (intern) - wahnsinnig leise, schneller als die F1 und bisher auch "stabilere" Transferraten.

Meine aktuellen sind insgesamt aber die mit Abstand schnellsten und leisesten Festplatten


----------



## Terence Skill (20. November 2009)

Bei mir ackern 2 WD Caviar Green´s mit je 640GB im Raid 0 und für die temporären sachen ist noch die ältere 7200er barracuda mit 320 GB eingebaut. (etwa ein monat lang machte diese gaaaanz komische geräusche und ich hab ständig um meine daten gebangt. jetzt sind die neuen da und nun schnurrt sie wieder wie immern...komisch...

MfG Terence


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (20. November 2009)

Ich nutze Samsung, schon ewig und hatte bisher keine Probleme. Eine ist mal kaputt gegangen...Ein absturzschaden  eineinhalb Meter fallhöhe...

In einem 2. Pc lief mal eine 40GB ( Oo) Western Digital... ich glaube die gab einfach altersbedingt den Löffel ab^^


----------



## tripod (20. November 2009)

in gebrauch intern:
wd3200aaks - systemplatte
wd10eavs
wd10eads
in gebrauch extern:
wd2500jb
hitachi hdt721010sla360

western digital würd ich als meine bevorzugte marke bezeichnen,
obwohl schon mal von ner externen das netzteil und ne uraltplatte(WDAC2635  ) den geist aufgegegen haben
ne maxtor hat mal im laufenden betrieb ihren dienst eingestellt 
(das stück wurde ein opfer eines wutanfalls, drumm weis ich keine seriennummer mehr)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich schreib mal jetzt *nur die, die bei mir noch laufen*:

3,5" IDE: 40GB Fujitsu Siemens (seit 1998 jetzt extern) , 200GB WDC (seit 2001 jetzt extern)
3,5" SATA2: 2x 160 GB Hitachi,
2,5" IDE: 80GB Fujitsu Siemens (seit 2001 Gericom-Notebook jetzt extern), 200GB Seagate (jetzt im Gericom-NB)
2,5" SATA2: 160GB Seagate (Clevo M570RU-Notebook, jetzt extern), 250GB WDC (Nachfolger Clevo, jetzt extern)
2,5" SSD: 256GB Supertalent Ultradrive GX (seit vorige Woche im Clevo)

(habe mehrere ältere Fujitsu-Siemens bis 200GB an meinen Vater abgegeben, die laufen aber auch alle noch, zerschossen hat es mir bisher lediglich die komplette SATA1-Generation von Samsung und Maxtor --- Clusterfehler, Schreibkopf fest etc. )


----------



## Krabbat (24. Februar 2010)

Hab ne SATA mit 750GB von Samsung und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sie ist bei mir noch nie ausgefallen!


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

Samsung Spinpoint F1 mit 320GB. Leise, schnell,  Und keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Gnome (24. Februar 2010)

Western Digital Caviar Black - bisschen laut, dennoch schön schnell und zuverlässig . Ob ich sie nochmal kaufen würde...naja...kommt drauf an wie lange die hält. Hältse länger als 2 Jahre kauf ich mir wieder Western Digital...bis dahin gibts eh SSD's und dann sind Platten O-U-T - out


----------



## schlappe89 (24. Februar 2010)

Eine WD 500 GB und eine WD mit 80 GB. Die 500GB ist ca 1,5 Jahre alt die 80 GB ca. 2 Jahre. Hab noch nie Probleme gehabt. Leise ist zwar was anderes aber Hauptsache es funktioniert!
Leider konnte ich mir den Festplattenhersteller irgendwie noch nie selbst aussuchen, da ich beide HDs geschenkt bekommen hab. Ich würde mal gerne Samsung testen, sollen ja ziemlich leise sein.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (24. Februar 2010)

samsung spinpoint f1 1TB .. zugriffsgeräusche deutlich hörbar .. rauschen welches aus 1 Meter hervorsticht
samsung spinpoint f2 ecogreen 1TB .. besser aber immernoch hörbar .. die 5400upm machen aber ne menge aus was den krach angeht
samsung m7 500gb ( 2,5" ) .. leise, keine zugriffsgeräusche hörbar, aber ein nervendes rauschen vllt aber sehr subjektiv

nächste platte wird dennoch wieder ne samsung xD


----------

